# Offset Smoker Recommendations?



## Scott Farrisee (Apr 30, 2019)

I currently use an 18" Weber Bullet, about 8 years now.  I'm looking to purchase an offset smoker and I've looked at Lang, Yoder, and Meadow Creek.  I'm looking for recommendations.  My primary purpose is smoking at home with either charcoal or wood.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 30, 2019)

I LOVE my Lang 36 Patio.  It’s perfect for back yard cooking.  I love it so much I just ordered a brand new Fat Boy deluxe hybrid fully customized model.  To me, it says a lot when someone owns one of a brand, and then ends up buying more of the same brand afterwards.   If you look around, 99 percent of the time someone is selling their Lang, it’s to buy another Lang.  

That’s just my .02. Oh and by the way, even though I’m upgrading Lang’s, no way I would ever sell my old one.  That should say something as well.


----------



## Nole4L (Apr 30, 2019)

I'll second Saint.  After owning a couple box store offsets I bought a Lang this year.  I was set to buy a new Lang 36 Patio but came across a barely used Lang 36 Hybrid Deluxe on Craigs List.  I bought it from someone who really wanted the experience of a pellet smoker, not a stick burner.    It was in perfect condition and came in slightly less than the Lang 36 Patio.  I wasn't sure if I would use them but I love having the warmer box and chargrill.  Depending on where you live and how far you're willing to travel you can find good deals.  I can't speak about Yoder, etc but my Lang is quality construction and fun to cook on.  Good luck with the search and keep us posted on what you do.


----------



## ken2587 (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a yoder kingman and I have no complaints what so ever I do hear a lot of complaints about the  whitchita though due to there offset design so that’s why I went with kingman don’t get me wrong I would be just as proud to own a Lang as well


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 30, 2019)

Scott Farrisee said:


> I currently use an 18" Weber Bullet, about 8 years now.  I'm looking to purchase an offset smoker and I've looked at Lang, Yoder, and Meadow Creek.  I'm looking for recommendations.  My primary purpose is smoking at home with either charcoal or wood.


Meadow creek is what I would like to try they seem well built.  I want a Shirley just cant wait that long. I own a Lang


----------



## 73saint (Apr 30, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Meadow creek is what I would like to try they seem well built.  I want a Shirley just cant wait that long. I own a Lang


My boss just put a deposit on a Shirley. They sure are purty and I’m sure excellent cookers but a 2 year wait is just a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't own one, but I've done a TON of research. What I keep finding time and time again is that everyone loves their Lang. When I can, that's what I'm getting.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2019)

I have a Lang too & wouldn't trade for anything, except a bigger Lang!!
Al


----------



## flatbroke (May 1, 2019)

73saint said:


> My boss just put a deposit on a Shirley. They sure are purty and I’m sure excellent cookers but a 2 year wait is just a deal breaker for me.


they appear to be a better looking and built smoker.  I had called prior to getting the lang and the wait was 1  yr 1 month at the time.  so I went with the lang.  If I win the lotto I will be pulling a shirley


----------



## hardcookin (May 1, 2019)

I own a Lang...It puts out some good Q
I would buy one again. Would recommend at least a 48"
I own an 84d

If I win the lottery someone will be smoking my Q


----------



## Nole4L (May 1, 2019)

If I hit the lottery I'm following Dr. Dre's advice ...... no more living hard, barbecues every day, driving fancy cars


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (May 1, 2019)

I own a Lone Star Grillz offset and love it.


----------

